# 9 month old male--socialization?



## JCMartinez

I'm going today to meet a 9-month-old neutered male that is up for adoption. The family didn't have time to take proper care of him. He is crate trained, housebroken, and is perfectly safe with the family's young children. However, he doesn't have any leash manners and pulls towards other dogs (no snarling or growling) when he's out. He also hadn't been socialized very much. His parents were farm-living dogs who got along well with the other dogs and animals. He's neutered and up to date on vaccinations. I have raised both a GSD and a Belgian Malinos puppy before and successfully taught them basic obedience, but I'm worried this dog may become aggressive with other dogs and maybe even people due to lack of early socialization, and I don't have the expertise to fix that. I'd like to give him a home since I have the time and desire to work with him, but aggression is something I can't handle. Any tips for safely testing him for aggression? Is 9 months early enough to fix the lack of socialization?


----------



## Ceez201

I'm currently dealing with a very reactive soon to be 5 month old female. I hate to say it, but it absolutely sucks. We love her, but the whole month we have had her has been so stressful. Some people say socialization won't matter much if your puppy has good nerves, but I don't know if I believe that. My puppy comes from good titled lines and her reactive behavior is real bad. My trainer claims it's our fault during the month we have had her due to not enough assertiveness. I don't buy that, I think we were lied to by the breeder about the puppies temperament. 

The puppy you're asking about is 9 months, it doesn't sound like his nerves are much of an issue. He may not be totally stable right now, but you can start to socialize him more. I know bad, it's my life every day now, this 9 month old puppy doesn't sound aggressive.


----------



## dogma13

Having no leash manners is not aggressive behavior,it's just lack of training.The only way to test if he's reactive is to have someone and their friendly,non reactive dog approach you and the dog and see if his reaction is excitement,aggression,or fear.
Excitement=obviously wants to greet and play
Fear=hackles raised,tail down or tucked
Aggression=intimidating stare,tail up,body and tail stiff

If you aren't confident you can do this safely then please disregard this advice!!


----------



## Cobe914

With regards to socialization, I'm not as overly concerned with socialization as I used to be.
My first dog grew up on a farm with me, our closest neighbour was almost five miles away. He met another dog once when he was a puppy, and maybe a handful of people. I moved into the city when he was four, and he took it in stride. Nose was in EVERYTHING. The worst thing was that it took him a while to stop barking at all the noises, but otherwise he loved meeting people and ended up having a blast at dog parks.
On the other hand I've worked at dog daycares and seen puppies grow up coming in several days a week to play with other dogs, but still grow up to be anti social. Temperament has a lot more to do with it.
Not to say that socialization isn't important, just that I've had a lot of experiences where it didn't make or break the dog. 

Dogma offered a good suggestion for testing aggression vs excitement/lack of boundaries.

Good luck!


----------



## JCMartinez

Thank you all for your responses! I met him yesterday and although he was extremely jumpy (mostly just excited when we arrived and later trying to get attention--he loves it when you pet him), he was usually obedient when I asked him to sit and stay. I even put on his leash and opened the door, brought him back in after he lunged out, had him sit and stay again, and he stayed put until I walked out with him! His eyes were glued on me waiting for me to step out and he seemed eager to please. I was amazed with how calm he was with the children--he would jump on their mom but he could have a little kid right in front of him on the floor and completely ignore it! We will have to work with a trainer on the leash issue, but overall I was very pleased with his gentle personality. Still haven't been able to see him around other dogs, but the owner said he just seems excited and wants to meet them and play. I'll probably get with a trainer to work on leash obedience and testing his reaction to other dogs, but he seems like an eager, fast learner who just hasn't had enough training.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would implement the two week shutdown and not try to 'over socialize' him to make up for lost time. http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


----------



## JCMartinez

Great article! I'll put him on a long lead even in the house for the first week or so (he's coming from a much smaller home with no stairs). 

Also, his current yard is not fenced, but mine is. Is there a good way to introduce him to that? And as this is my first male, what should I expect in the way of marking? He is neutered. 

Any other suggestions for this transition would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogma13

Sounds like you've got yourself a dogAs far as marking goes,he was neutered early enough so he won't feel compelled to mark every single tree when you're out walking.Both sexes mark to some degree but early spay/neuter prevents them from obsessing over it.
The fenced yard he will acclimate to just as he will your house.I wouldn't leave him unsupervised yet.He could jump or dig out and get up to all kinds of mischief.Looking forward to pics of your new boy!


----------



## JCMartinez

Here are some pics! His name is Ace--probably will keep that name. His mom is a black LC and dad is a SC Black and Tan. We pick him up next week


----------



## Ruby'sMom

Very handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13

Ace is very handsome!Congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl

ooh, what a great looking boy!


----------



## DogWalker

Great looking pup ... I love the bi-coloring on his legs.

Congratulations


----------

